# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Διαδικασία ζευγαρώματος

## floreos

Θα ηθελα παρακαλω μερικες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το ζευγαρωμα (καναρινια)
Την προετοιμασια ζευγρωματος την καταλαβα
Αλλα εχω πολες αποριες και χρειαζονται πολλα ακομα πχ
Ποτε ειναι η περιοδο ζευγαρωματος;
Πως καταλαβενω οτι η καναρα μου εχει αυγο;
Διαβασα ενα θεμα σχετικα με το αν ειναι πουλακι μεσα στο αυγο(πολυ καλο)
Ποτε πρεπει να βαλω φωλια και με τι μεσα σε αυτην;
Αν με το καλο βγουν τα πουλακια τι κανω μετα;

Αν υπαρχουν θεματα παρακαλω στειλτε τα μου
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον

----------


## johnakos32

Πήγαινε στην κατηγορία Άρθρα εκεί που είναι για καναρίνια,  -> αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών. Εκεί θα βρεις αρκετά πράγματα διάβασε τα,  έπειτα αφού έχεις χρόνο διάβασε παλιά θέματα μελών του φόρουμ θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ!  Δυστυχώς είμαι από κινητό δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάποια ψιλό πραγματα τώρα, ούτε να σου στείλω τα λινκς, κάνε μια αρχή τώρα και το μεσημέρι αν δεν βρεις κάτι ρωτά μας.  Εν συντομία η άνοιξη είναι περίοδος ζευγαρώματος (από Ιανουάριο εσωτερικες και μετά Μάρτη εξωτερικες). Φωλιά θα βάλεις όταν εχεις ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή που το θηλυκό και κάποιες φορές με την βοήθειά του αρσενικού θα την χτίσει με νήμα (υλικό φωλιάς)  που θα του προσφέρεις μαζί προαιρετικά με την τσόχα που θα βάλεις εσύ στην φωλιά. Αν βγουν τα πουλάκια βάζεις στους γονείς τροφή να τα ταΐσουν πχ αυγό αυγοτροφη ,αφού μεγαλώσουν λαχανικά καλα πλυμενα. Αν με το καλό μεγαλώσουν τι θα τα κάνεις το επιλέγεις εσύ.

----------


## jk21

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*

----------


## floreos

σας ευχαριστω! και τους 2 
*jk21 ειναι αυτο που εψαχνα!!

*

----------


## jk21

Οπως βλεπεις ο mr Mitsman (ο συγγραφεας ) και το greekbirdclub ειχε προνοησει για ολους οσους ψαχνουν το καλυτερο για τα πουλακια τους !  ::

----------


## tweety

Πολυ καλο αρθρο!Ευχαριστουμε το Δημητρη και ολη την ομαδα του greekbirdclub.

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρη το παραπανω αρθρο ειναι ενα κειμενο πολυ γενικο που θα σου δωσει μια πρωτη εικονα για να προχωρησεις! Απο εκει και περα επειδη καθε πουλακι εχει τον δικο του χαρακτηρα και μπορει να αντιμετωπισεις δυσκολιες που δεν αναφερονται στο θεμα εκεινο, ειμαστε παντα εδω για καθε σου ερωτηση! Επισης αν κατι δεν γινεται κατανοητο η δεν αναφερεται!

----------


## floreos

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ 
Ταιζονται στο στομα εβαλα φωλιτσα βεβαια δεν εχω δει καποια κινηση 
Η μικρη προσπαθει να την φτιαξει μπαινει μεσα καθετε ξαναβγαινει ολη μερα με την φωλια ασχολειτε
Σημαινουν κατι αυτα;
την διατροφη την προσεχω συμφωνα με τα γραφομενα στο forum
Τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι και εχω τον αρσενικο περιπου 2 μηνες το κοριτσακι σχεδον 2 εβδομαδες
Αναγκαστηκα τα εβαλα κατευθειαν μαζι οπως ειχα ξαναπει σε ενα αλλο θεμα

----------


## floreos

Υπαρχουν βεβαια και ωρες που λογο δουλειας δεν τα εχω παρακολουθησει τι κανουν (εννοω βατεμα)
Ποσα αυγα κανουν;καπου ειδα τεσσερα δηλ.καθε μερα κανουν απο ενα;

----------


## lefteris13

Ναι 4-5 αυγα συνηθως μπορει και παραπανω ή σπανια παρακατω.1 καθε μερα το πρωι, μπορει να υπαρξει και ενδιαμεσα καποια μερα κενη που να μην κανει αυγο.κανονικα δεν επρεπε να τα βαζες μαζι να παιρνες αλλο κλουβι δεν ειναι δικαιολογια αυτο.απο κει και περα αυτη αφου κλωσσουσε στο μαγαζι και τωρα παλι στρωνει φωλια ειναι σε φαση αναπαραγωγης αν ο αλλος ειναι ετοιμος θα δειξει, συν αν ειναι διατροφικα ετοιμα τα 2 θα φανει στα αποτελεσματα.αυτη λογικα παει για γεννα συντομα

----------


## johnakos32

Από κοίτα άλλοι δεν δίνουν για να μην πωρώσει ο αρσενικός και σπάσει τα αυγά ή δεν αφήνει την καναρα σε ησυχία, προσωπικά δίνω μέρα παρά μέρα αλλά μπορείς και να το σταματήσεις για να μην πάρει πολύ βάρος η καναρα αφού.δεν το ξοδεύει για να ταισει.

----------


## ninos

μετά και το 5ο αυγό, μπορείς να κάνεις ένα διάλυμα στο αυγό και να το αρχίσεις πάλι σε καθημερινή βάση, μόλις έρθει ο πρώτος νεοσσός. Τότε θα ενισχύσεις στο φουλ την διατροφή τους. Εγώ τις πρώτες μέρες ζωής τους, δεν βάζω λαχανικά, όχι για να μην πάθουν κάτι οι νεοσσόι, απλά επειδή την στιγμή αυτή έχουν ανάγκη απο πρωτεϊνη. 

Καλή επιτυχία  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχεις παχια πουλια ,δεν βλεπω το λογο να σταματησεις να δινεις .Αλλοι δεν δινουν γιατι θεωρουν οτι φταιει το αυγο για διαφορες περιεργες συμπεριφορες των γονιων στην επωαση .Σε εμενα με παροχη αυγοτροφης με αυγα δικα κου (οχι ετοιμης ) δεν ετυχαν ποτε τετοιες συμπεριφορες 

αν εχεις ,τοτε δινε αραια ή λιγο συχνοτερα (στη δευτερη περιπτωση μονο ασπραδι )

----------


## floreos

Στην πρωτη αποπειρα μου ο αρσενικος μου ειχε τσιμπησει ενα ραγισμενο αυγο 
Οπου μου το χαλασε και μαλλον ηταν το μοναδικο αυγο που θα μπορουσε να ειχα τωρα πουλακι μιας και αφου το τσιμησε και το ματωσε το ανοιξα και ειχε πουλακι σχεδον ζωντανο
Να πω την αληθεια με προβληματιζει η προηγουμενη συμπεριφορα του και φοβαμαι μην κανει το ιδιο και τωρα
Ειμαι στο τσακ αν το δω καποια στιγμη να μπαινει στην φωλια να το χωρισω
Προβληματιζομαι και ειμαι οσο μπορω προσεχτικος σχετικα με την συμπεριφορα του,αν και τον βλεπω οτι ταιζει την θηληκη μου στο στομα
Ειδωμεν

Οσο για την περιεργη συμπεριφορα υστερα απο αυτο φοβαμαι να σταματησω το αυγο μην γλυκαθηκε με τα αυγα γενικοτερα και αν τα κοψω μην ξεκινησει να τσιμπαει τα δικα τους

----------


## antonispahn

> Ο καθενας εχει την μεθοδο του .Εγω απλα καταθετω την δικια μου εμπειρια που ταιζω απο την 1η μερα (εχω ταισει καποιες φορες περυσι και ολα καλα ) και ταιζω αρκετα χρονια απο την 3η μερα σε ολα  και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα .Μιλω παντα για χορταρικα καλα πλυμμενα .Για φρουτα δεν τα συνιστω .Αλλοι δινουν και ισως τα συστησουν εκεινοι


Λαχανικα (κυριως ταραξακο και μπροκολο) δινω σαν ρουτινα απο την πρωτη μερα χωρις προβληματα, περσυ ειχα μια καναρα που μονο μηλο ετρωγε (και δεν ειχα αρσενικο μαζι της) εδωσα μηλο απο την 1η μερα κανενα προβλημα

----------


## floreos

4 και παμε για το 5 αν!
Σαββατο θα βρεθω με ενα γνωστο μου που κανει εκτροφη και ειναι και φανατικος 40 πουλια εχει τον ξερω τοσο καιρο και σημερα το εμαθα
Και εχει διαφορες ρατσες με βλεπω να περνω ζευγαρι τιμπραντο αν ναι θα επανελθω με νεο θεμα και πολυ αναζητηση

----------


## johnakos32

Μπραβο για τα αυγουλακια σου αλλα να ξερεις διαφορες ρατσες και τιμπραδο δεν πανε μαζι αλλιως λεγετα διαφορες ρατσες χαχαχα  :: .
Πρεπει να ειναι μονα τους (μονο τιμπραδο δηλαδη) για να μην χαλασουν οι φωνες τους αλλιως περι ορεξεως...

----------


## floreos

Εχω πολλα να μαθω

----------


## floreos

Τωρα που εχει τα αυγα την μπανιερα την βαζω;
Προσεξα σημερα μολιςς εβγαλα τα πουλια στο μπαλκονι η μικρη προσπαθουσε να βαλει την μυτη στην ποτιστρα
Ετσι ειπα και εγω να βαλω την μπανιερα κι ετσι εκανα μπηκε αλλα μου ψιλοαργησε να μπει ξανα στη φωλια προφανος για να στεγνωσει 
Λοιπον εσεις τι λετε πρεπει η οχι;

----------


## jk21

για καλο και κακο ,να βαζεις μονο 1 με 2 μερες πριν την επωαση .τοτε κανει και καλο η αυξημενη υγρασια

----------


## lefteris13

μετακινησες τα πουλια απο εσωτερικο χωρο σε εξωτερικο, μεγιστο λαθος, εισαι σε φαση επωασης, δεν εχεις απλα 2 πουλια στα κλουβια τους.εκει που γινεται η αναπαραγωγη και ξεκινα η επωαση, εκει θα τελειωσει, δεν μετακινεις τα πουλια ουτε 1 μετρο ποσο μαλλον αυτο που κανες.ο κινδυνος να παρατησει τα αυγα η θηλυκια ειναι μεγαλος(πιο ανεκτικες σε αλλαγες οταν σκανε οι νεοσσοι και μετα), εβαλες και μπανιο να ασχοληθει με αυτο, ελπιζω η επωαση να μην διακοπηκε.αστα σε 1 σημειο μονιμα και χωρις μπανια τωρα, προς το τελος της επωασης καποιοι βαζουν βοηθα στην εκκολαψη, πολλοι οχι.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο βρε Λευτερη ... το πρωι δεν ειχε πιασει ο καφες και εμεινα μονο στο θεμα του μπανιου .Ελπιζω να μην ειχε ασχημη εξελιξη η μετακινηση

----------


## floreos

Κανενα προβλημα παιδες μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμης κλωσαει κανονοκα
Και οντως καμια σχεση τα τιμπραντος με τα αλλα τελειος ξεχωριστα εχασα την μπαλα πανεμορφα
Οταν μετο καλο τελειωσω με τα δικα μου θα του παρω ενα ζευγαρι

----------


## johnakos32

Πανεμορφα?απο φωνη λες ετσι? γιατι αν εννοεις απο χρωματα τα περισσότερα εχουν το σπουργιτι ! :Character0053: 
Οταν επιλεγουμε ενα καναρινι φωνης αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει κατα κυριω λογο ειναι η φωνη και οχι η εμφανιση , το χρωμα ειναι ιδιο μετα κοινα απλα χωρις κοκκινο παραγοντα και ο τυπος ειναι πιο μικροσωμος.
Επισης να ξερεις οτι οταν θελουμε να εχουμε τιμπραδο θα εχουμε μονο αυτα εκτος και αν δεν μας νοιαζει οτι η φωνη τους θα γινει αχταρμας..

----------


## floreos

Ναι μου το εξηγησε αυτο εχει τελειος ξεχωριστο χωρο που τα εχει μιας και εχει και καρδερινες
Πλησιαζουν και οι μερες για τη ωοσκοπηση ελπιζω στο καλητερο ειδωμεν

----------


## floreos

Αν και εχω μερες που εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση 5 στα 5 για παμεεεεε

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

με το καλο Θοδωρη κ τα 5 κλαρωμενα

----------


## floreos

Ευχαριστω πολυ
Αν βγουν με το καλο πουλακια απο ποτε βαζω ξανα μπανιερα;
Μπορω κατα την διαρκεια που εχω νεοσους να την βαλω

----------


## johnakos32

Οταν οι νεοσσοι ειναι μικροι και ακομα τους κλωσσαει η μανα οχι να μην βαλεις .. αφου περασουν τα μικρα τις 9 μερες βαλε να κανει μπανακι (αν κανει ζεστη αρκετη ) ... να προσεξεις ομως να μην ειναι σούρουπο γιατι αν επιστρεψει στην φωλια τα μικρα θα κρυωσουν ... μακρια απο ρευματα αερα επισης...
Οταν κλαρωσουν τα μικρα με το καλο μπορεις να βαζει αφοβα , καλο θα κανει σε ολα τους!

----------


## antonispahn

μπάνια βάζω την 11η/12η μέρα της επώασης. Ξέρω εκτροφείς που τα βάζουν καθόλη τη διάρκεια της επώασης.Στα μικρά βάζω μετά τον απογαλακτισμό

----------


## johnakos32

Σε ολα τα σταδια το θεωρω λιγο επικυνδινο γιατι η καναρα μπορει να σηκωθει για αρκετη ωρα να κανει μπανιο και μεχρι να στεγνωσει να εχει η σταματησει η αναπτυξη καποιου εμβρυου... Την 12 και 13 μερα εχω ακουσει οτι βαζουν για να αυξηθει η υγρασια στην φωλια και να σπασουν οι νεοσσοι ευκολοτερα το κελυφος του αυγου, που εκει και να σηκωθει αρκετη ωρα δεν μας νοιαζει αφου δεν εχουν τοσο αναγκη το ζεσταμα απο την καναρα και ειναι περισοτερο ανθεκτικοί !

----------


## floreos

Να πω την αληθεια την πρωτη αποτυχημενη αποπειρα μου (ζευγαρωματος)
Ειχα βαλει μπανιερα ενω κλωσουσε και εκανε αλλα μεχρι να στεγνωσει δεν εμπαινε στην φωλια
Ενω κλωσαει το θεωωρω και εγω με την πολυ μικρη εμπειρια ρισκο εως πολυ
Αλλα ενω εχει πολυ μικρα αν μπορουμε ρωτησα μιας και ειδα σε φωλια μικρα και ηταν χαλια το νημα απο κουτσουλιες
Και σκεφτηκα μην υπαρξει προβλημα με αρρωστιες

----------


## floreos

Εχω αλλη μια ερωτηση εαν η φωλια γινει χαλια που θα γινει
Τι κανουμε; η τσοχα ειναι στον πατο αλλα το νημα την καλυπτει τι κανετε;
Αλλαζουμε το νημα φτιαχνουμε εμεις καινουργια φωλια; το αφηνουμε ετσι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα;
Η κανουμε κατι αλλο; με προβληματιζει!

----------


## johnakos32

Koιτα αν εχεις εσωτερικη φωλια τα πραγματα ειναι ευκολοτερα , οταν πανε 9 ημερων πετας το νημα και τα αφηνεις με την τσοχα , απλα τιναζεις και καθαριζεις την τσοχα σου μετα..
Αν εχεις εξωτερικη κλειστου τυπου κανεις το ιδιο μονο που μπορεις να σηκωνεις την τσοχα και να βαζεις χαρτι κουζινας απο κατω ωστε με καθημερινη αλλαγη μενουν πεντακαθαρα !

----------


## floreos

Εχω εξωτερικη να βγαζω το νημα και να τα αφηνω μονο με την τσοχα και απο πανω χαρτι κουζινας και απο πανω τα πουλακια;
μετα τις 9 μερες δεν θα καθετε απο πανω η θυληκη;

----------


## johnakos32

ειναι ανοιχτου η κλειστου τυπου? κατω απο την τσοχα βαζω εγω το χαρτι..........

----------


## antonispahn

> Σε ολα τα σταδια το θεωρω λιγο επικυνδινο γιατι η καναρα μπορει να σηκωθει για αρκετη ωρα να κανει μπανιο και μεχρι να στεγνωσει να εχει η σταματησει η αναπτυξη καποιου εμβρυου... Την 12 και 13 μερα εχω ακουσει οτι βαζουν για να αυξηθει η υγρασια στην φωλια και να σπασουν οι νεοσσοι ευκολοτερα το κελυφος του αυγου, που εκει και να σηκωθει αρκετη ωρα δεν μας νοιαζει αφου δεν εχουν τοσο αναγκη το ζεσταμα απο την καναρα και ειναι περισοτερο ανθεκτικοί !


Για ολη τη διαρκεια της επωασης το θεωρω και γω παρακινδυνευμενο, για το λογο που αναφερες το θεωρω ψιλοαπαραιτητο τις 1-2 τελευταιες μερες ,ειδικα οταν ανεβαινουν οι θερμοκρασιες

----------


## floreos

> ειναι ανοιχτου η κλειστου τυπου? κατω απο την τσοχα βαζω εγω το χαρτι..........


Εχει πορτακι στο πισω μερος που εχω πολυ ευκολη προσβαση αλλα δυστηχως δεν βγαινει η φωλια (το καλαθι)
Αρα τα αφηνω με χαρτι και τσοχα και χωρις νημα

----------


## floreos

Μολις ειδα τσοφλια στον πατο του κλουβιου ακουγονται σιγανα τιτιβισματα τρελαινομαι
Δεν την ταραζω περιμενω μπας και σηκωθει να δω τι γινεται

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν την ταραζω περιμενω μπας και σηκωθει να δω τι γινεται


Τρομερό συναίσθημα αυτό !!!!!!!!!! 

Σε καταλαβαίνω Θοδωρή είναι πολύ όμορφο !!!!!!

Εύχομαι να σου κλαρωσουν όλα !!!!!!!!

Εικόνα θέλεις ;; κάτι τέτοιο περίμενε !!!!! (από την περσινή αναπαραγωγή μου #27)   ::

----------


## floreos

Εχω χασει την μπαλα τα ειδα το απογευμα 
Και απο εκεινη την στιγμη εχουμε απολυτη ησυχια στο σπιτι μεχρι στιγμης 3 ακριβως οπως στην φωτο σου
Εχω ξεκινησει σχεδια για κλουβα πτησης και οχι μονο περιμενω αυριο το 4 και μεθαυριο το 5

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραία τότε !!! 

Βάλε και καμιά φωτό !!!!!   ::

----------


## stavai

Πραγματικά ανέβασε και καμία φωτογραφία, να αναπτερωθεί το ηθικό και σε μας που ήμαστε σε αναμονή ! ! ! !

----------


## floreos

Φυσηκα και θα βαλω αν εχετε καποιο λινκ ανεβασματος γιατι το imageshack μου εληξε

----------


## Gardelius

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις εδώ

----------


## floreos

Ολα καλα μεχρι στιγμης 5 στα 5 αν και εχω ενδιασμους για το μικροτερο μιας και εχει μεινει πισω σε μργεθος απο τα αλλα
Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οι κουτσουλιες γυρω απο το νημα με υπομονη και καθαρισμα ολα οκ
Ο αρσενικος συνεργαζεται τελεια με την θηλυκη

----------


## floreos

Αυριο δοκιμη για τα βραχιολακια

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο Θοδωρή  !!!

----------


## floreos

Ειδα μια ετοιμη τροφη που την δινεις με καπακι απο στυλο η με συρηγγα
Βεβαια ειχε μεγαλη συσκευασια και κοστιζε 16 € το σκεφτομαι θα το αφησω και αυριο και βλεπουμε

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν χρειαζεσαι τοσο πολυ να ταισεις ενα καναρινακι μια μικρη συσκευασια των 3-5 ευρω ειναι αρκετη,να προσπαθεις να το βαζεις πανω απο τα αλλα να ταιζεται οσο γινεται ....

----------


## Gardelius

> *Ειδα μια ετοιμη τροφη που την δινεις με καπακι απο στυλο η με συρηγγα*
> Βεβαια ειχε μεγαλη συσκευασια και κοστιζε 16 € το σκεφτομαι θα το αφησω και αυριο και βλεπουμε


Τι εννοείς ; να ταΐσεις και εσύ με σύριγγα ;;

----------


## floreos

Μονο αυτο που εχει μεινει πισω

----------


## floreos

Χρονια πολα Χριστος Ανεστη σε ολους 
Αυγο βρασμενο μεχρι ποτε ειναι απαραίτητο να εχω στα μικρα καθημερινα;

----------


## johnakos32

35 ημερων , αργοτερα θα μπορουν να τρωνε και σπορους και το αρεωνεις σιγα σιγα , εγω τους προσφερω ανα 2 μερες αυγο ή αυγοτροφη αλλα γεμιζω τα κενα με λαχανικα...

----------

